# White Lipped Tree Frog



## Frogman (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi all,

I have a White Lipped one which is around 6.5cm long for 2 weeks.
I like this species, they have a green appearance, steady behavior, big size and spider-man skill. 
It is almost a perfect frog to me.

He should be male I think.
Because I have heard barking few times, although continuing within 1 min,
as well as his throat skin seems a little loose.
Is it male?

(I would like to purchase a female one for him.)

I often put him in my room without any cage.
And then tomorrow, I may see him attaching on an upper conner formed by walls, or I have to find him to finish this hide-seek.
Is it any wrong?

Any suggestion?

Thanks.


----------



## meshe1969 (Aug 19, 2008)

If he is calling it is a male.

Leaving him to wonder around your room may be a problem due to temperature and humidity.


----------



## Frogman (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks,

I think you mean it wanders in the room may has some problems.
Before I thought too.

I considered frogs' skin always have to keep humid for breath.
So I often mist some water to him while I got him from the tank(44Liters+).
However I found he can endure many hours without water.
We know, Giant TF has more active space better.
Since I let him leave the tank. Sometimes mist to him.
Maybe temp. is a little high, the humidity is less.
But I saw him seems good, or this environment may cause any problem to his health?

In addition, in the earlier days after I got him, he have ever barked few times.
Yet no barking recently days. Is this any strange?


----------



## tnarg (Aug 19, 2008)

Its pretty difficult to understand what you are saying :/ But yeah the frog is male if its calling and yeah its a bad idea to let it climb around your room out of the tank. Its normal for them to call less during the winter.


----------



## Frogman (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh, sorry. Maybe my English need more improvement.

I am in the northern Hemisphere, so current season is summer.
(Room temp. is around 28~31 degrees C, I think it is acceptable.)

In a word, I am just a bit fearful that my frog lack moisture in the room everywhere.
So I mist or move it to the pool sometimes. (He usually attaches on the wall without any action.)


----------

